# Mountain of the Sun -- 12/2/2012



## DeactivatedAcc (Dec 29, 2010)

Mountain of the Sun: http://jasperblunk.com/music/Mountain_of_the_Sun.mp3




Old:

Heart of Gold: http://jasperblunk.com/music/Heart_of_Gold.mp3

Crossing The Chesapeake: http://www.jasperblunk.com/Crossing%20The%20Chesapeake%2048k.mp3 (http://www.jasperblunk.com/Crossing%20T ... %2048k.mp3)

Moving Towards the Sun - CS 2.0 Measured/Unmeasured Trem. Demo: http://www.jasperblunk.com/Moving%20Towards%20The%20Sun%2096k%20Bounce.mp3 (Link)

Bridge Convoy (remixed, new brass/perc - 4/2): http://www.jasperblunk.com/Bridge%20Convoy.mp3

World of Fireflies (feat. Merethe Soltvedt): http://jasperblunk.com/music/world_of_fireflies.mp3

The Dark Divide: http://jasperblunk.com/music/the_dark_divide.mp3

Born in Darkness: http://jasperblunk.com/music/born_in_darkness.mp3


----------



## johan25 (Dec 29, 2010)

Nice work Jasper


----------



## Alex W (Dec 29, 2010)

Great work Jasper, and lovely usage of CS 

Very subtle work on some of the string lines there, nice attention to detail.


----------



## DeactivatedAcc (Dec 29, 2010)

Thanks Johan and Alex!

Guys, I highly suggest you take a look at CS if you haven't. Not only is the library at home in a diverse variety of situations, but the searing power of the vibratos, as demonstrated mostly at the very end gives way to a vast range of possibilities.


----------



## Colin O'Malley (Dec 30, 2010)

*Re: New little hybrid track*

Jasper, 

I think the chanting melody you are using here and in your Liberis demo is really compelling. I'd love to hear you take that melody to FFFF emotionally and dynamically. It strikes me a bit like the Davinci Code finale. It's completely different, but it lends itself to that circular repetition and build that Zimmer does so well. I think both the hybrid and more traditional pieces you've done with this melody are really nice. 

Colin


----------



## DeactivatedAcc (Dec 30, 2010)

Colin,

Thank you for the kind words. I'm definitely going to try to keep pushing the build and emotional crescendos in my work. I think a good portion of it has to do with mixing, which I am not at all good at, but am excited to get better at.

Best,
Jasper


----------



## Ryan Scully (Dec 30, 2010)

*Re: New little hybrid track*

This is great work Jasper - I really dig your compositional style from what I've heard here on the forum(your demo for Liberis was awesome!). I also totally share the same regard for Cinematic Strings. They are so expressive and really can be applied in so many different ways. 




Ryan


----------



## DeactivatedAcc (Aug 13, 2011)

I wanted to update the topic with a couple of new tracks.. World of Fireflies features the lovely voice of Merethe Soltvedt. Both tracks employ the Spaces verb exclusively, which I'm finding useful for just about anything.


The Dark Divide: http://jasperblunk.com/music/the_dark_divide.mp3 
World of Fireflies (feat. Merethe Soltvedt): http://jasperblunk.com/music/world_of_fireflies.mp3


----------



## Cookmposerie (Aug 13, 2011)

Both tracks are very good ! Epic ! Is that live choir or vst ?


----------



## Daniel James (Aug 13, 2011)

Some nice work here! Although the fireflies track sounds very much like Thomas Bergesens work on his Illusions album. 

Mixing wise you seem to be overloading a tad when you incorporate electronics, perhaps that is something to focus on if you plan on moving down the hybrid route. Pure orchestral mix sounded fine though. 

Keep it up mate.

Dan


----------



## DeactivatedAcc (Oct 7, 2011)

Bridge Convoy: http://jasperblunk.com/music/bridge_convoy.mp3


----------



## Vartio (Oct 8, 2011)

Are you kidding me? 
World of Fireflies uses Cinematic Strings?? Holy crap, that's awesome... Especially the very beginning... just WOW!


----------



## vlado hudec (Oct 8, 2011)

*Re: Some of my music - Jasper Blunk --- UPDATE 10/5*

Hi Jasper, nice music !

World of Fireflies i like the most, choir is live or samples? Because it sounds pretty live to me. And what library are those bass staccatos and arpeggios? Omnisphere?

Thanks

V


----------



## lux (Oct 8, 2011)

Tasteful material and great production Jasper, thanks for sharing those. 

Those do not sound to me like the result of typical home made mastering, you got those mastered out?

Keep posting your stuff
Luca


----------



## DeactivatedAcc (Oct 8, 2011)

You guys are too kind. Vartio-World of Fireflies is not CS. The CS discussion was regarding 'Born in Darkness.' Vlado-choir is samples. Lux-I mix and master my own stuff. Thanks again for listening.


----------



## schatzus (Oct 8, 2011)

*Re: Some of my music - Jasper Blunk --- UPDATE 10/5*

Good work here Jasper. Production values are top-notch.
Would love to hear about your post-process.


----------



## Stevie (Oct 8, 2011)

Jasper, 

this is the best stuff I've heard for a while here on VI. Really cool!

Cheers,

Stevie


----------



## sevaels (Oct 8, 2011)

*Re: Some of my music - Jasper Blunk --- UPDATE 10/5*

I agree with everybody - nice job 

Always great to hear something that isn't blatantly copying Harry Gregson Williams or Zimmer then passing it off as original......we have enough of those guys around. 

o[])


----------



## mwarsell (Oct 8, 2011)

Jasper, you really 17?


----------



## Ryan Scully (Oct 9, 2011)

*Re: Some of my music - Jasper Blunk --- UPDATE 10/5*

+1 


Very good Jasper. Really nice writing and a great demonstration of Mars!







Ryan


----------



## mwarsell (Oct 9, 2011)

Jasper, you really 17?


----------



## Lex (Oct 9, 2011)

*Re: Some of my music - Jasper Blunk --- UPDATE 10/5*

Great skills, good ears, good mixes, and I like "bridge" and "dark divide"...

..but "fireflies" and "darkness" are MORE then heavily influenced by Thomas's more popular public work, sound and ideas...

If you steal an idea, use it with your own sound, if you steal a sound use it with your own ideas...don't just take both.



alex


----------



## antoniopandrade (Oct 9, 2011)

This is amazing stuff.


----------



## Patrick_Gill (Oct 9, 2011)

Nice work Jasper!.

Great composition work as always.

I really liked your mix for Bridge Convoy! good work.. 

There is certainly a lot of great things going on in the 'world of fireflies'.. However I can hear a few mixing conflicts. Other than that it sounds nice .

Keep it up!


----------



## adg21 (Oct 11, 2011)

*Re: Some of my music - Jasper Blunk --- UPDATE 10/5*

Born in darkness is really nice. key change at 2:05 love it. You are a great producer, do you produce any music other than film music?


----------



## zacnelson (Oct 11, 2011)

I listened to all 4 tracks. Excellent use of percussion, especially in Bridge Convoy. Also good mixing and volume limiting/compression.


----------



## DeactivatedAcc (Apr 2, 2012)

A little something new.. Crossing the Chesapeake: http://www.jasperblunk.com/Crossing%20The%20Chesapeake%2048k.mp3 (http://www.jasperblunk.com/Crossing%20T ... %2048k.mp3)


----------



## Oliver_Codd (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: Some of my music - Jasper Blunk --- 4/2/2012*

Awesome track Jasper! I'm loving that custom percussion. Nice and beefy


----------



## dubdecember (Apr 4, 2012)

*Re: Some of my music - Jasper Blunk --- 4/2/2012*

Jasper, great tracks. What are you using for brass on the Chesapeake track (and redone Bridge Convoy track)?

I'm also at XRD, will keep an eye out for your stuff there.


----------



## eschroder (Apr 4, 2012)

Brass and Strings sounded live to me


----------



## DeactivatedAcc (Apr 4, 2012)

Eschroder is correct, the brass is live in both, as are strings (Capellen) in Crossing.. Thanks.


----------



## dubdecember (Apr 4, 2012)

*Re: Some of my music - Jasper Blunk --- 4/2/2012*

Jasper, would you be willing to post the concert score for the "Crossing" track? No worries if for whatever reason you can't or don't want to.


----------



## DeactivatedAcc (Apr 4, 2012)

*Re: Some of my music - Jasper Blunk --- 4/2/2012*



dubdecember @ Wed Apr 04 said:


> Jasper, would you be willing to post the concert score for the "Crossing" track? No worries if for whatever reason you can't or don't want to.



Of course. 

http://jasperblunk.com/Crossing%20The%20Chesapeake%20Jasper%20Blunk.pdf (Crossing The Chesapeake Untransposed Score)


----------



## DeactivatedAcc (Apr 6, 2012)

*Re: Some of my music - update: 4/2/2012.. Crossing the Chesapeake w/ score*

Moving Towards the Sun - CS 2.0 Measured/Unmeasured Trem. Demo: http://www.jasperblunk.com/Moving%20Towards%20The%20Sun%2096k%20Bounce.mp3 (Link)

Alex W. will follow up in upcoming blog post with details of the technique. Stay tuned..


----------



## DeactivatedAcc (Apr 21, 2012)

"Heart of Gold" .. featuring Capellen string players.

http://jasperblunk.com/music/Heart_of_Gold.mp3


----------



## Oliver_Codd (Apr 21, 2012)

*Re: Heart of Gold feat. Capellen Orchestra (epic drama) --- 4/21/12*

Wow! you never cease to amaze me Jasper... Another gorgeous track! Well done. What percussion are you using? It sounds great.

- Oliver


----------



## mducharme (Apr 23, 2012)

*Re: Heart of Gold feat. Capellen Orchestra (epic drama) --- 4/21/12*

Jasper,

Very nice. Just a question - did the cellos have any issues with the arpeggios in m. 33-38 of "Crossing the Chesapeake"? That sudden leap upwards from the end of one pattern to the beginning of the next crosses over a string and I'm just wondering whether you had issues with the cellists accidentally hitting the string in between in the session.


----------



## DeactivatedAcc (Apr 23, 2012)

Thanks, guys.

mducharme, there were no issues with that part. In general, I like fast arpeggios & phrases/runs to add color and be played "blurred," so rather than hearing exactly what they're playing, we hear a kind of "ghost" of harmony or coloristic content (bar 12, low celli/db, bars 25/27, etc). But they didn't have any trouble hitting other strings.


----------



## DeactivatedAcc (Dec 2, 2012)

*12/2/2012*

Mountain of the Sun: http://jasperblunk.com/music/Mountain_of_the_Sun.mp3


----------



## TGV (Dec 2, 2012)

Jasper Blunk @ Sun Dec 02 said:


> *12/2/2012*
> 
> Mountain of the Sun: http://jasperblunk.com/music/Mountain_of_the_Sun.mp3


Cool piece. I'm no fan of the epic, since it generally means 4 chords stretched over 4 bars and at the end add another instrument and repeat. But this is pretty nice to hear. No blaring (high) brass, good string lines, and varied yet consistent use of themes in late Romantic style.


----------

